# What can I do?



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

After years of having a low sex drive I would actually consider it to be high now. I truly and fully enjoy sex but I have one "problem". 

After I orgasm I am totally DONE and don't want him to touch my boobs anymore or anything like that. I still keep going though because we don't finish at the same time. Usually I will finish and we will switch to him entering from behind so he can pull out fast enough (he is waiting to go for his vasectomy, can't wait until that is done!) I DO enjoy it this way but if I am on top when I finish I usually push his hands away and now actually he just doesn't go there anymore. I have talked to him about it and luckily this doesn't offend him.

I guess the other thing is that even though I FULLY enjoy sex and look forward to it at the end of the night for some reason I feel weird after I climax almost like uncomfortable/dirty. Does anyone have any insight to this? 

It is nothing that is affecting our sex life but I just don't like feeling that way.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm the same way. My nipples get SO sensitive after orgasm that they HURT!

I used to feel how you felt after sex too (dirty, guilty, etc) and it was from my upbringing. Christian fanatic mother who didn't talk about sex.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine too! So I am glad that part is normal!

While I wasn't brought up very religious my mom NEVER EVER talked to us about sex. It was actually a off limits topic in our house. lol needless to say going to her when I was 19 and pregnant was VERY hard! 

How did you finally get passed this? I just feel like I am always missing something, for years I had low drive, then almost NO drive while I was pregnant and nursing (through most of my 20's) now I love sex and want it all the time but I just HATE that feeling.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! I had to go to my mom when I was single, 22 and pregnant. Yea. Fun day. 

I didn't get over it until i was 28. I decided to really focus on my sexuality and STOP thinking of it in terms of what my mother would think or what "good girls" do.

My sexuality is a beautiful gift that I get to choose whom I share it with. 

took a year or so or just constantly telling myself that I've done nothing wrong. Sex is beautiful, especially with your spouse. What a wonderful way to express your love! Hardly 'dirty' in the sense of it being wrong.

I've always been high drive but felt guilty for even thinking about it. I was very sexually oppressed until about 25ish when I realized I was an adult...but my sex was still guilt ridden. But around 28 I had enough...I wasn't going to let someone else's views on sex distort my views about my own sexuality.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Okay I get so tired of Christians screwing up sex. I am a DEVOUT Christian and I love Love LOVE sex! God created sex to be enjoyed by husband and wife. There is NOTHING out of bounds sexually between a husband and wife. It takes her a while but once my wife lets her inner slvt out... WHOO-HOO! You have nothing to be ashamed of anything you do with your husband. Do dirty things with him and let yourself enjoy them!!


----------

